# Addams Family Hallowedding Decor Ideas



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello, 

I am a new member, I have been lurking around for the last few days and I just knew I had to become a member quick fast!

I am planning my wedding and my FI and I have decided on an Addams Family theme. 

Imagine Gothic Glam, Dark Romance and Elegant Halloween. We are using Jewel Tones as our colour scheme - Ruby, Emerald, Sapphire, Amethyst with Black and Silver. 

But what I am looking for right now is some advice, tips, tricks and help. 

The reception space is a large blank canvas - white walls and normal height ceilings - it can fit 200 people - but our wedding is 100 people max.

How can I achieve my theme around the space? I have tried Google - which has some great ideas but its not quite what I am looking for. 

I am worried about the theme following around the room, I could fill the space with 100's of little knick knacks and I worry it would look half done or tacky. 

Any and all DIY ideas are welcome, big or small, I am happy to hear all points of view and as many ideas you may have. 

I don't mind a little tacky, I love morbid, but no gore - there will be children at the wedding. 

Thankyou for your help.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

This thread has lots of ideas that I think could be reworked into an Addams Family theme.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

First let me just say Congratulations!!!!

Not sure how literal your wanting to follow the theme but a good start would be looking at Macabre Weddings. Secondly are you thinking more the reception or both. For the reception I would (if budget allows) have draping fabric along the walls or at the very least have your guests enter through velvet curtains that have been drawn back to create an elegant/dramatic entry. I would then have the room fairly dim, using candles and up lighting as your main source of lighting (excluding the dance floor). 

For the tables I would use dark table clothes shrowded by a ceiling of suspended black spray painted branches with tea light candles hanging from them (or you can have the branches in simple cylinder vases-Dollar Tree has some that could work) along with dark colored flowers (you can probably use fake for a more budget friendly option).

You could also sprinkle rose pedals and tea lights on the floor in areas that will not have traffic along with large floor candle operas. If your wanting more Halloweenish stuff you could add a soft touch of webbing (very light handed) and some blade lace or black cheesecloth, but I would stray away from much more than that.

I think with this theme I would focus more on the Macabre/Gothic you can always achieve the Addams Family look through the attire....fishtail dresses and smoking jackets...you can even print off some Addams Family quotes or pics (in black and white) and place them in Gothic style frames on the tables.

Here's some pics for reference if I can get them to post (fingers crossed).


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay let's try this, I made a Pinterest board with a few pics...I can't post a link but my interest account is listed the board is under Macabre/Gothic Wedding


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Thankyou for the Pinterest link. =D 

I am loving the ideas so far. 

I was thinking of dividing the space up into zones - Dinning zone, Entrance zone, Lounge zone and Dance zone. I thought maybe giving them themes that flow with the Addams Family house itself. 
Eg; 
The Dance zone would be the Cemetery with Cemetery columns at the entrance, fairy lights wrapped around black sprat painted branches and maybe a back drop on one wall of painted tree silhouettes.
The Entrance would have a "You rang?" sign, the seating chart, and the wishing well and guest book. 
I love the idea about the velvet curtains at the entrance.


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Thankyou for the link.


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

I have started a Hallowedding board on Pinterest. 
I hope the link works 
http://www.pinterest.com/lorza/hallowedding/


----------

